# "Full Panel"?



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Electricmanscot said:


> Something to keep in mind for those who obey the NEC.


No, not at all. It is for those required to install AFCIs under the codes in place in their areas.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

See this is what suck about losing guys 
that you have worked with for years.
You develop understandings so you can 
communicate about what's right, 
what's code, what's safe and what's
possible.
I'm to damn old to start this crap all over
with new guys trying to figure out
who is the jack leg and who is trying to
squeeze out another boat payment or
trip to the tables and who is shooting 
straight and trying to help me get the job
done.

Not talking about you guys, it's the real world
and working this stuff out on the fly.....

So ends the rant for tonight! :laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> I would call that panel "full" if there was room in the budget. With objections, I'd put another couple tandem breakers in it. It's really hard to say, without reading the label inside the panel cover, how many tandems (if any) that panel is rated for.


 

Exactly.:thumbup:


Somebody someday will have to change it.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

neolitic said:


> No such luck, I know what you're
> talking about, but the most information
> this one gives is "how to reset a breaker"
> and how to use the screws to adjust the
> ...




Now im curious what these circuits are for. Him suggesting you need to pull some romex for the circuits is a bad idea, or the path he wants to take with the romex? What are the options


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

CNC said:


> Now im curious what these circuits are for. Him suggesting you need to pull some romex for the circuits is a bad idea, or the path he wants to take with the romex? What are the options


It's the paths he wants to use.
He thinks that walls are stacked
when they are offset by 3'.
Things like that.

New circuits are because four 
bedrooms and two baths are presently 
on two #12 Al circuits protected by
20A breakers.
3 TV's, 2 computers, 3 stereos, 3 women
with hair dryers, window A/C.......


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> The AFCI are only needed in those municipalities that adopt the new 2008 NEC.


Or the '05 and the '02 but who's countiing.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Main*

If you loosen the main lugs you can fit all kinds of extra circuit in that one! arty:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Im sorry, what I should have said was exactly what speedy pete said, but then again like I said in my original post and disclaimer, I am no electrician, and would never claim to be. plus, "Its all water near a bridge"


----------

